#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-15
<doctormo> pleia2: How would I execute a command and have it not attached to this terminal?
<cjohnston> fwiw, she may not be around doctormo
<doctormo> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> ;-)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-16
<doctormo> nhandler: I'm trying to fix your bug about locked branches, but I can't figure out how to lock a branch
<daubers> Hey all, I'm investigating the idea of running an "Introduction to Python for non-Programmers" workshop type thing at Oggcamp and am looking for views on doing such a thing
<cjohnston> mornin Pendulum
<nigelb> morning cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: hows the beautiful morning?
<cjohnston> im at work.. :-/
<nigelb> ugh!
<cjohnston> thats what i said when i woke up
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> cjohnston: any idea if pleia2 has moved?
<nigelb> (I'm waiting for the wonder of her IRC nick being offline)
<cjohnston> I believe its today that she is flying
<nigelb> ah :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: btw, I think persia meant chriscoulson
<Pendulum> hi cjohnston
<pleia2> sorry to disappoint nigel, but my nick won't go offline
<pleia2> I irc from a server which isn't moving ;)
<cjohnston> pleia2: does exist and isnt just a bog!
<cjohnston> bot either
<pleia2> hah
 * pleia2 is at the airport for a few hours
<Pendulum> pleia2: how's your weather?
<pleia2> Pendulum: there were flurries this morning, but it's just cloudy now
<Pendulum> heh
<pleia2> there?
<Pendulum> he's snowing here (and has been all morning) so I hadn't been sure if you'd gotten one last going away gift ;)
<Pendulum> *it's
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> actually there was about a half an inch on the car this morning, I was a little scared it would mess up all my plans
<Pendulum> :(
<pleia2> but the cats' plane just left, and mine is on schedule
<Pendulum> I am glad it didn't!
<pleia2> me too :)
<Pendulum> do the cats arrive before you?
<pleia2> no, they have a layover in atlanta so they leave first and land last
<Pendulum> heh. so you will be there to feel the full brunt of their anger when they get there ;)
<pleia2> lucky me!
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo> Hey pleia2
<pleia2> hey doctormo :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Haven't spoken in a while
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, both been busy I think, I'm currently at the airport waiting for my flight to california
<pleia2> all my stuff has been shipped or stored, my back hurts, woo moving :)
<doctormo> pleia2: *hug* travel safe
<pleia2> doctormo: *hug* thanks :)
<doctormo> They probably have aromatheropy in CA, I recommend
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-19
<nigelb> doctormo: hey :)
<nigelb> hows the GC work coming along?
<doctormo> Hello nigelb, I've been wanting to check in with you for a while
<doctormo> Work on GC is going great, people are happy, bugs are getting fixed
<nigelb> doctormo: got into universe?
<doctormo> Very close
<nigelb> once it gets in, we need to modify my course to fit in with GC
<nigelb> so I need you after your dev responsiblities are lighter
<doctormo> nigelb: Yes, I have a lot of production work to do
<nigelb> doctormo: I totally understand.  So let me know when it becomes a bit bearable.
<nigelb> In the meanwhile I'll try to work with lyz about integrating GC and we can review at a later time
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm going to do a bunch of educational videos, it might be worth basing your course around them.
<nigelb> doctormo: Sure :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-02-20
<DiegoTc> hi pleia2
#ubuntu-learning 2014-02-11
<ol_> hello
#ubuntu-learning 2017-02-14
<christoph> hi anyone familiar with iptables ?
<christoph> i try to redirect traffic from port 1337 to port 80 on my local computer
